# Upgrading TCD746320 to 2TB WD20EZRX Cannot Expand



## phunte (Apr 29, 2004)

Hi,

I was using JMFS v1.04 and following showthread.php?t=455968 for a TCD746320 using a WD20EZRX

The copy went well. 

But expand gives: "Expand did not finish successfully"

I upgraded connected to SATA on a motherboard, but now have the new disk on a USB adapter. The USB adapter has worked for upgrading an earlier S2 Tivo to 1TB.

hdparm -i /dev/sdb gives "HDIO_GET_IDENTITY failed: Invalid argument"

hdparm -N /dev/sdb gives "HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(identify) failed: Invalid exchange

fdisk -l gives:
Disk /dev/sdb: 2000.3 GB, 2000398934016 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 243201 cylinders
Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
Disk identifier: 0x00000000
Disk /dev/sdb doesn't contain a valid partition table


And I don't want to put it into my Tivo at this point...

Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Paul

(I tried to solve my own problem, and read a lot of pages on this forum, but I'm still confused).


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

Drop to the command line and run sh mfslayout.sh /dev/sbX. Where X is the 2TB TiVo drive. If you can grab a screen shot of the output. That would help.


----------



## phunte (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks jmbach.

Using ./mfslayout.sh /dev/sdb from /root gives:

java.io.IOException: Logical block is located beyond the current storage: block=1121, [email protected]
...
6 at tivo.... statements as a stack trace
...

Interestingly, when I run dvrbars and a truncated backup for fun, it sees:

partition 1 (Apple)
partition 2 (Bootstrap 1)
partition 3 (Kernel 1)
partition 4 (Root 1)
partition 5 (Bootstrap 2)
partition 6 (Kernel 2)
partition 7 (Root 2)
partiton 8 (Linux swap)
partition 9 (/var)
partition 14 (SQLite)

then it complains of Insufficient memory to keep running.

Regards,

Paul


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

Probably need to put in your TiVo and see if the 2TB drive boots up in the TiVo okay. 
If it does, consider running a Kickstart 57 on it. 
BTW, what OS version is the image on the 2TB drive.
hdparm does not consistently work on drives connected via USB. Usually any errors I get when I am connected via USB, I confirm connected via eSata or SATA.


----------



## phunte (Apr 29, 2004)

Would kickstart 57 expand to use the 2TB or be stuck at 320GB?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

No. It would hopefully correct the error you are getting with JMFS so you can expand it.


----------



## phunte (Apr 29, 2004)

Thank-you. At this point I am going to give up on debugging and buy a configured drive from dvr_dude, my family's patience is wearing thin 

I think this could be a good path for others though if they find themselves here. Some other thoughts I had, but did not explore, was whether the motherboard gave the problem, and if doing the upgrade with usb adapters would have worked (I didn't do this because of a 6 hour copy time).


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

A fast way of fixing this would be to get ggieseke to PM you an image for you unit. Use DvrBARS to restore it to the drive (take about 5min) then use JMFS to expand. As long as you have no recordings you want to save.


----------



## phunte (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks. I got:

To be able to send PMs your post count must be 10 or greater.


----------



## phunte (Apr 29, 2004)

Raising my count to 8


----------



## phunte (Apr 29, 2004)

Raising my count to 9


----------



## phunte (Apr 29, 2004)

Raising my count to 10


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

I'll see your count and raise you one. 

The only other thing you might need to do is check the drive with the wdidle3 utility to make sure the timer is either disabled or set to 300 seconds.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

phunte said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was using JMFS v1.04 and following showthread.php?t=455968 for a TCD746320 using a WD20EZRX
> 
> ...


Most everybody's

fdisk

isn't going to be able to read a TiVo or other version of the Apple Partition Map--it's looking for something like the MBR on an IBM/PC/DOS style partitioned drive.

If you were using jmfs, I assume you were copying the original 320GB drive to the 2TB.

You might want to put the original 320 back in the TiVo and make sure it's running okay, and maybe even run KS 58 (contains 57) on it to make sure it's perfectly squared away, and then do the copy and expand with jmfs again.

But as was mentioned, since that's a "regular" WD Green drive and not an AV GP like the EURS or its successor the EURX, you need to connect it to a SATA port on the PC motherboard and run

wdidle3.exe

to make sure that Intellipark is disabled or has a ridiculously long timing set so that it never goes into effect.

That's not a GigaByte brand motherboard in that PC, is it?


----------



## phunte (Apr 29, 2004)

My motherboard is a Micro-Star Intl. 760GM-E51.

What difference does this make, out of interest?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

Some motherboards put a HPA partition on the drive automatically and causes problems with TiVo units. BTW ggieseke get back with you?


----------



## phunte (Apr 29, 2004)

Yes, he was very helpful. Thank-you


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

Did you get it up and running?


----------

